# Review of my newbie gear



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

About the Burton Goretex gloves, i think you'll find you dont need the inner glove unless you are in serious cold...

I have pretty bad circulation and my fingers and toes get cold easy..but even without the inner glove it keeps my hands toasty just seconds after taking them off to mess with pockets, etc....

I didnt really like the inner lining myself, the seams are poorly constructed and i hate the feeling of them on my fingers...and as you said its a pain in the ass to get the stupid things on ...

Give it a try without...i just wrap the bungee's around my wrist so they dont fall away if i take them off, and use them like that not tightened down at all...work great.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah the seams did annoy me a lot to start but I forgot about them quickly. I just like the tight and secure feeling I guess. But it did get to around -5, maybe lower, the day I used them. I'll try without next time though


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

If you think burton freestyles are good then just wait until you treat yourself to a pair of binders that are actually worth money. You'll jizz yourself so bad you'll be able to donate to 10 sperm banks. 
Seriously, other bindings that cost more than 80 bucks (well, maybe around the 150 or so region) are 100 times better than those things. if you feel like youre flexing too much or the bindings are starting to break i suggest spending some money on a good set of bindings. Good binders will last you a long time.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha yeh... we'll I'll see what happens next year. The guy who sold me these seemed like he really knew what he was talking about though and he said that those are the best bang for your buck for all-around bindings.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have the same bindings and same problem. its typical for cheep bindings...


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

Well if your binding crank just keeps pushing up so it skips, you can actually force it down, but when you're to that point, you can't get it much tighter physically anyways.


----------

